# Diatoms appear!!!!! Help



## f.saraiva (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello staff, set up recently planted aquarium, which has 50 liters real, that have 9 days of activity, since 2 days ago diatoms appear. Does anyone have the "cure" 

Setup:

eheim- 2213 filter sponge and ceramics
light- 3x24W 10000k
co2- pressurised 1bps
soil- akadama
plants- Cyperus helferi and Echinodorus tenellus.

p.s. today I have change 25 litters( i'm doing water changes day yes , day no)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Diatoms are common in newly setup tanks & will go away in time. It easily comes off, so manual removel can help. Ottos like eating the stuff so adding a couple want hurt.

I believe 50L is equal to around 13-14 gallons. If so the amount of light you have is really overkill & may cause other algae issues in the future. It would be best to cut the light back to two bulbs (2x24w) & make sure it is on for only 8-10 hours daily.

I see you don't mention any ferts being added. This is something you need to start if you have not already.


----------



## f.saraiva (Jan 25, 2008)

I usually add fertelizantes made by me in this aquarium. I've added on Friday on 11 so I do not know whether it was or not!


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

I am not sure if any one knows what causes it. My 125 gallon gets some after a large trimming, and my 55 gallon with very low light constantly has it. Just scrape it off as it appears.

Usually it appears on new tanks, but like I said, I have it on a super old tank that has been set up for a long time.


----------

